# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  [WORD/PPT + DRM] : Autoriser l'accs  des documents jusqu' une chance ?

## SebRK

Bonjour  tous,

j'ai fait quelques recherches sur ce forum mais ne trouve pas la rponse  ma question.

*Contexte & Problmatique :*
Je reprsente une entreprise dont la plus-value est son expertise et la somme des connaissances accumules dans son domaine.
Dans le cadre de la formation professionnelle, nous avons reus de nombreuses demandes pour accder  une partie de ce savoir (sous forme de documents Word et PowerPoint, principalement).
Nous avons rcemment dcid d'accepter cette fuite du cur de mtier, dans le cadre de l'apprentissage et la formation.

Malheureusement, nous ne pouvons pas laisser ces documents (vitaux pour nous) ternellement accessibles.
La prennit de notre business-model n'est possible qu'avec une relation win-win.
Sans une scurit, il suffirait de payer une somme drisoire, une fois, pour accder  vie  des informations inestimables.

*Question :* 
- Quelle solution existe-t-il (gratuite ou payante) afin d'ajouter un DRM fiable sur nos documents (word/ppt) afin d'en dfinir une priode de validit.
Passe cette priode, le document serait inutilisable.

Merci d'avance.
Nous souhaitons vivement permettre l'accs  cette connaissance, mais pour le moment, restons dans une impasse technique.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Salut,
Tu peux envisager le stockage des informations en ligne, avec mot de passe pour y acceder, et conception anti aspirateur de site.

Ce site est plus ou moins similaire a ce qu'utilisent les editions ENI pour leur version electronique des ouvrages  ::):

----------


## SebRK

Merci de votre rponse, mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne rponde pas au problme.
Si j'ai bien compris votre proposition, vous me conseillez de mettre mes documents sur un site dont l'accs serait soumis  une authentification ?
En fait, c'est dj le prrequis de notre solution, car l'accs  ces documents sera rserv exclusivement  nos clients (donc disposant dj d'un accs  notre espace client en ligne).

En rsum : *notre problmatique n'est pas l'accs mais la conservation dans le temps*.

Nous cherchons  empcher quelqu'un ayant accs  des documents durant un abonnement (soumis  une dure), de pouvoir y revenir quand son abonnement sera termin.
Ses mthodes de travail avec nos documents ne nous concernent pas (cel doit rester des documents de formation classiques).
En outre, nous ne pouvons obliger des formateurs  avoir un accs internet chez tous leurs clients pour pouvoir travailler, ce n'est pas raliste.

Si quelqu'un a une proposition permettant de *bloquer la lecture d'un document Office aprs une date donne*, je suis preneur.

*Une solution valide mais inutilisable :*
Tout ce que j'ai trouv pour le moment c'est de coder un VBA qui vrifie la date du PC  l'ouverture et ferme le document si elle est suprieure  une valeur interne.
Ce n'est malheureusement pas viable, car il suffit de dsactiver l'execution des macros VBA dans Word pour pouvoir l'ouvrir en outrepassant cette scurit.
C'est d'ailleurs dans les recommandations d'usage pour viter le piratage par injection macro.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Solution Azure :

https://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/.../cc179103.aspx

et les DRM :https://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/lib...(v=vs.85).aspx

----------


## SebRK

Formidable !
Merci Jean-Philippe, cet article semble prendre en exemple mon cas.
_"Par exemple, les utilisateurs peuvent indiquer une date dexpiration, empcher dautres utilisateurs dimprimer ou de copier du contenu, etc."_

Je vais creuser dans cette direction. Merci.

----------

